
Monorepos in Git - yappadappadoo
https://developer.atlassian.com/blog/2015/10/monorepos-in-git/
======
ctstover
This article actually helps support the use of this style. Read a different
way, it essentially says a repository can become enormous before git starts to
tap out. One obvious rule of thumb, is the linux kernel. If your code base is
smaller than that, you are probably good.

At the same time, the pain that can come with the extreme over complexity of a
code base with too granular a repository demarcation can be is phenomenal with
git. It's complicated enough as is.

